# waaaaaaaa



## Dirty Harry (Nov 10, 2006)

testingyay


----------



## w1p3r (Nov 10, 2006)

errrr...and what does it need yet??? 
man...that's awesome


----------



## WolfKiDD (Nov 10, 2006)

yea looks sick ;/

though his right eye is kinda awkward

lol whats the point of usin an eraser, just leave the space blank XD


----------



## Evi (Nov 10, 2006)

That's an awesome pic!!


----------



## dark shinobi art (Nov 10, 2006)

really good but why did you have to draw a black man


----------



## PATMAN (Nov 11, 2006)

dark shinobi art said:


> really good but why did you have to draw a black man



Not needed, He can draw whatever he wants, art is about expressing yourself and not doing what other people think you should do. Edit your post now.


very good drawing, your shading is really nice! i love the smoothness, the only thing I could see "wrong with it" is the left eye is seemingly being bigger then the right.

Good work overall


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 11, 2006)

Ah I see, didn't catch that there. Thanks for the comments and advice everyone!


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks great, I really like it!


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 11, 2006)

oh nice portrait 
i love it
one pointer: both eyes arent the same size


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 18, 2006)

*Takeshi Yamamoto*

Sketched with a .3 mechanical pencil and inked with a .5 Micron ink pen. The character is from the manga, "Katekyo Hitman Reborn!" by Akira Amano. Comments and/or critiques appreciated.


----------



## s0id3 (Nov 18, 2006)

thats pretty good, lol he looks like he's in the yakuza...
dunno if ur gonna lash out at me like the last critique i gave to someone but ill try...overall i think this is pretty good but i believe that his right arm(the one holding the bat) is too skinny and his hand holding the bat is too small. Comapre it in contrast to his left arm, if the right arm is closer to the viewer then it should be equal or larger size to the left arm.BUt all in all it's not bad, keep drawing


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, the colored version is just thrilling. 0.0

Hehe, anyway, when are you going to color it?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 18, 2006)

@s0id3: Nah, I encourage criticism with my work. Thanks for pointing out the right arm's proportions. And yeah, the manga from which the character is based off of revolves around the mafia, good eye there.

@Hitotsumami: Glad you enjoy the sarcasm. I'll probably color it tomorrow... or never.


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 18, 2006)

The colored version needs more beta, if your leaving it black and white. But its really done well.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 18, 2006)

The colored version was just a joke, might as well take the original off. But anyhow, thanks for the comment.


----------



## deadfishy00 (Nov 18, 2006)

even though i cant draw for didly, but... i can tell that the right arm looks smaller to the left, and the head is a little big for its body? im not sure but other than that, nice clean drawing i say  keep up the good work


----------



## s0id3 (Nov 18, 2006)

i didnt mention this in the first critique but eh...for the anatomy of a human being they are always 7-8 heads tall, not more no less. and his head does look big comapred to the body, but i initially brushed it off b/c this is obviously an anime drawing n they have large heads and the anatomy is usually differenat from real anatomy...but i guess im saying this so you have the knwledge of some proportions


----------



## s0id3 (Nov 18, 2006)

oooh i just noticed...heh heh his ear is waaaay to low it should be at his eye level


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh sh*t! Thanks for pointing that out s0id3.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 19, 2006)

Very good, but the arm holding the bat is alittle too small.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks Gintoki, I added a quick colored version to the first post


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 19, 2006)

the colored version is awesome, goodjob!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 16, 2006)

*Agent 2:-D*

Damn you, Fullmetal XD


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 17, 2006)

*Ghost in the Shell*

Damn you, Fullmetal XD


----------



## wherezmytofu (Dec 17, 2006)

wow. looks perfect ! @_@


----------



## wherezmytofu (Dec 17, 2006)

image does not exist.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 17, 2006)

^I didn't like the original, so I just scrapped it and added some doodles I made, Gorillaz-related.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 17, 2006)

Drawing looks well proportion and lineart is nice.Good job scuba


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 17, 2006)

^Thanks a bunch azim ^_^


----------



## Mojim (Dec 17, 2006)

^ Same here :amazed
*reps*


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 17, 2006)

those are real good profile drawings.  nice.


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 17, 2006)

had to tilt the LCD screen back for this one.  Great drawing of the major.  Wish more people would shade with their pencil


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 17, 2006)

her right foot looks a bit odd but other then that good work.! Pos Rep

shading is what really sets it apart.


----------



## Spell (Dec 17, 2006)

great pic ^^, but the weak point is the right foot


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 17, 2006)

Ah, I see the problem with the foot now, should have added more depth to it. Thanks for the input^^


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 17, 2006)

no problem. other then that its really really freaking good.


----------



## nt90 (Dec 17, 2006)

dang looks just like her. really nice work


----------



## Haruka (Dec 17, 2006)

*Pros:*

 You have her entire body, face, and anatomy perfected, great job.

*Cons:*

 The shading is a bit shakey, not enough depth, and there is no light source.

*How to improve*

I don't see how you could improve any further, maybe study up on shading abit.


----------



## Michi (Dec 17, 2006)

:amazed this is really well drawn. ^^


----------



## furious styles (Dec 17, 2006)

ooh awesome, the sexiest anime girl ever


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone, especially for the critique Haru.


----------



## s0id3 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice job! Did you use a ref, or all from memory?


----------



## Syn (Dec 17, 2006)

Very nice, love the shading and pose.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 17, 2006)

s0id3 said:


> Nice job! Did you use a ref, or all from memory?


Thanks, it was referenced. Way too complicated for me to get her character down accurately.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 17, 2006)

Oi that's freaking sweet!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 18, 2006)

^^Thanks man


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 22, 2006)

you do know ming was damn better though.


----------



## Asmodeus (Dec 22, 2006)

Motoko for the win, *thumbs up*. Good stuff, glad to see some GitS fanart on this forum.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 22, 2006)

That really is awesome, I don't notice any flaws.

Looks like you work for the art team.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 22, 2006)

That really is awesome, I don't notice any flaws.

Looks like you work for the art team.

edit: ... Sorry, clicked submit twice...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Asmodeus and CoonDawg (You know you can just delete that post with the 'edit' button, right?)


The Laughing Man said:


> you do know ming was damn better though.


Don't worry, I've already acknowledged yours as the best.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 24, 2006)

*Holiday Ninja Santa Gift - Jef88*

Damn you, Fullmetal XD


----------



## Therahedwig (Dec 27, 2006)

I think you did very well, only jef has to get online to see this...


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 27, 2006)

awesome Dude =O
i love it
thanks alot 


*reps*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 15, 2007)

*Snake Eater*

Damn you, Fullmetal XD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2007)

Yikes I thought it was official art for a second there.  You got the style down incredibly well, and with a pen.  Kudos.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

unbeleivable!! so i won't believe it, i refuse (wish i had photoshop) *walks away head down*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Chamcham!

^Lol, thanks I guess, ryuclan XD


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

real talk dat shit hot, can i use for a wall paper?


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

u take request?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 15, 2007)

If you want sure... but wouldn't you rather just search for the official art?


> u take request?


No


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

no urs is better,and that's too bad


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 15, 2007)

Added Ocelot to the 1st post. That one gave me arthritis o__O


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

is this like ur job or sumthin? if not then it shuld be


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, that's quite impressive. You really nailed the style down to a fine detail. I can't imagine how much that must have killed your hand, paying attention to such excruciating detail and all. Awesome work though.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 15, 2007)

man i thought I could draw. guess i gotta practice a little more, i mostly draw tattoos and stuff though


----------



## Haseo the PKK (Jan 15, 2007)

Those are amazing


----------



## s0id3 (Jan 15, 2007)

very nice...would make a good graphic


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 15, 2007)

sweet job, the 2 of those pics will make a stellar background, no doubt


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 15, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Wow, that's quite impressive. You really nailed the style down to a fine detail. I can't imagine how much that must have killed your hand, paying attention to such excruciating detail and all. Awesome work though.


Yeah it definitely killed my joints doing these, thanks for the comment!


ryuclan said:


> man i thought I could draw. guess i gotta practice a little more, i mostly draw tattoos and stuff though


The more you do, the better  


Haseo the PKK said:


> Those are amazing





s0id3 said:


> very nice...would make a good graphic


Thanks!


Big Mara Mori said:


> sweet job, the 2 of those pics will make a stellar background, no doubt


Thanks for the comment and rep. I can always upload a bigger version if you'd like.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 15, 2007)

Amazing art, man. Both are great, but I like the Ocelot more. You are indeed very talented.



Scuba-Kiba said:


> Thanks for the comment and rep. I can always upload a bigger version if you'd like.



That would be excellent.


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 15, 2007)

ah, yes please, i'd love to acquire a bigger version of them, i could work with 'em better that way.


----------



## Ral (Jan 15, 2007)

Fan Art like this scares me in many ways O_______O I love it very much but its beasty art man!!!! Beasty!!! ( i meant that in a good way ^^) You should take on requests and open up your own thread!!!(a.k.a. art pimping projects!)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 16, 2007)

Bigger versions added!


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2007)

lol that looks almost exactly like something the guys at konami draws, i was almost certain it was official art


----------



## Enjin (Jan 16, 2007)

perfect emulation

i wouldn't even arrive half way with my patience


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 16, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> lol that looks almost exactly like something the guys at konami draws, i was almost certain it was official art


Thanks  


Enjin said:


> perfect emulation
> 
> i wouldn't even arrive half way with my patience


Yeah, it was a rare thing for me to sit down and do this. Thanks btw!


----------



## Seany (Jan 16, 2007)

Amazing!  really great.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 16, 2007)

^Thank you


----------



## Mojim (Jan 17, 2007)

Holy shit Scuba!! :amazed That's an amazing drawings,both look awesome ^^
I have nothing to say,it's a great work


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks aziM


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 17, 2007)

here's a tattoo i drew in school, dont have a scanner so this is the best i can do


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 18, 2007)

OW! I'm sorry if I've angered U! *takes pic and tears it in half, then walks away crying* I only wanted to show you!  lol j/p


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 18, 2007)

XD I didn't mean it that way. It's just that if you had your own thread, then you'd get more reception.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 18, 2007)

you didn't have to delete it and i know what u meant, we still cool man, and i'm using BOTH of those for wallpaper *YOINK!!*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2007)

*Solid Snake*

I just got a brush-pen, so I tested it here with a reference to a Snake model sheet. It feels pretty empty right now, so I'll probably color it later. Anyhow, criticisms or whatever are appreciated.


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 20, 2007)

wow! looks awesome as always SK i wanna see it coloured


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks Taichou!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 20, 2007)

pretty cool.  and an appropriate background.  If it's colored then I'm sure it's gonna look even better.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, that looks *amazing*. I love the _strokes_.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2007)

You never cease to amazed me SK :amazed
That's a good art


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> pretty cool.  and an appropriate background.  If it's colored then I'm sure it's gonna look even better.


Thanks Chamcham  


keiiya said:


> Oh, that looks *amazing*. I love the _strokes_.


Thanks, I owe it to the brush-pen.


aziM said:


> You never cease to amazed me SK :amazed
> That's a good art


Really? Thanks aziM


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 20, 2007)

oooh dats nice, wallpaper yoinkage (if its aight with u)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2007)

Anytime ryuclan, nobody's stopping you.


----------



## Stormshadow (Jan 20, 2007)

i think it's really awesome but something bothers me about it. The gun looks like an mp5 navy but for it to be that short it would have to be angled away from where he's looking and it seems a little close to his body. Maybe if the hand was more well defined i could tell more what you were going for. Other than that its awesome, great use of negative space! Keep em coming!


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jan 20, 2007)

loving the lines, like the roughness of it. 

did you use a tablet? if so, what kind?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2007)

Stormshadow said:


> i think it's really awesome but something bothers me about it. The gun looks like an mp5 navy but for it to be that short it would have to be angled away from where he's looking and it seems a little close to his body. Maybe if the hand was more well defined i could tell more what you were going for. Other than that its awesome, great use of negative space! Keep em coming!


I see what you mean, it's an M4A1 but I don't know what I was doing with the hand there, knew I should've kept going. Thanks though!


kool-ka-lang said:


> loving the lines, like the roughness of it.
> did you use a tablet? if so, what kind?


Thanks, I actually used a Pentel brush-pen and a few adjustments on PS CS2 to achieve those lines.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 20, 2007)

YOINK!! Thanx i luv metal gear solid, u got any of raiden?


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2007)

Scuba said:
			
		

> Thanks, I actually used a Pentel brush-pen and a few adjustments on PS CS2 to achieve those lines.


Isn't brush pen quite hard to use it?
I find it is hard tho :sweat


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, they definitely are pretty hard to use, that's why I usually sketch with a 5H pencil before inking stuff, like with this piece.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2007)

^ I see Scuba ^^ That way it's much easier.
One more question,how long do you spend on this one?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd say around 30 minutes. It was a pretty quick sketch, which looked totally different from the finished piece. The brush-pen basically made it into what it is.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 20, 2007)

u sure this isnt ur job???


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2007)

^I wish...


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 20, 2007)

u got the talent, u shuld try and talk to sumone,


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't think so, and it's all about experience, which I don't have much of.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 20, 2007)

but ur portfolio would be very impressive seeing that u have no experience, u might not be able to work on metal gear but i'm pretty sure u could work on sum other game


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2007)

Scuba-Kiba said:


> I'd say around 30 minutes. It was a pretty quick sketch, which looked totally different from the finished piece. The brush-pen basically made it into what it is.


You got that right,it is quick :amazed

Keep on drawing Scuba!! 
Oh crap,i can't rep you now,it wont let me *mad* Will do later,i owe you a rep


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't be able to include any of this stuff 
I'm still young, I'll think of something...


			
				aziM said:
			
		

> You got that right,it is quick
> 
> Keep on drawing Scuba!!
> Oh crap,i can't rep you now,it wont let me *mad* Will do later,i owe you a rep


 Thanks aziM, I really appreciate the reps! But seriously, that brush-pen did all the work.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 20, 2007)

Scuba-Kiba said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be able to include any of this stuff
> I'm still young, I'll think of something...
> 
> Thanks aziM, I really appreciate the reps! But seriously, that brush-pen did all the work.


how old r u? it's never too early to start a portfolio, u could go to school and they'll make u even better


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2007)

Just turned 17 a few days ago. Okay, I'm not _that_ young, but whatever XD


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2007)

Scuba-Kiba said:


> Thanks aziM, I really appreciate the reps! But seriously, that brush-pen did all the work.


Your welcome,coz you deserve it


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 20, 2007)

man, u shuld really be making plans to pursue a career in this stuff, u know the software and stuff already


----------



## mix_m (Jan 21, 2007)

I think it captures the feel of the Metal Gear art.  Will you post more?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, yes I will. I have another MGS thread on the 2nd page of the gallery if you're interested.


			
				ryuclan said:
			
		

> man, u shuld really be making plans to pursue a career in this stuff, u know the software and stuff already


Hmm, I've always wanted to go into animation...


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 21, 2007)

perfect!! you have wat it takes


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 21, 2007)

love it man, looks good.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 21, 2007)

^Thank you


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 27, 2007)

*:eath~Note::*

Damn you, Fullmetal XD


----------



## Anego (Jan 27, 2007)

excellent! ^^


----------



## Sands (Jan 27, 2007)

really good!!!
the pic u decided to draw is great and you did an amazing job at it too


----------



## Misa (Jan 27, 2007)

It looks really good ^_______^


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 27, 2007)

This is great, i love the shading! ^_^


----------



## Seany (Jan 27, 2007)

Excellent!
keep it up!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

WOW, that's so aweomse.. it's avatar worthy. :3


----------



## Mojim (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow!! Scuba,that's just awesome :amazed
Good job


----------



## plumfit (Jan 28, 2007)

this is great!


----------



## Kayo (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice I like your style and I have always liked black&white photos.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Jan 28, 2007)

WOW
Thats really good, The shading is amazing!!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jan 29, 2007)

That's gooorgeous!!!!! 

I really love it.  It was a nice style choice for the picture.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 29, 2007)

Why thank you Sakura! Oh and thanks Mrs. Hatake


----------



## CrimsonSoulz (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow thats uber ownage, very creepy O-o...love it : D


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats a great drawing, its a very good use of contrast.  nicely done.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

the hand is alittle to big


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 11, 2007)

*Metal Gear Something*

Just a little brush-pen warm up I thought I'd share with everyone, it's been a while since I last drew something. This one is from MGS2.


----------



## Iruka (Feb 11, 2007)

Two words: Kick-ass!! :amazed

 Wow. This is one awesome warm-up.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 11, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Two words: Kick-ass!! :amazed
> 
> Wow. This is one awesome warm-up.


Thank you


----------



## Astraman (Feb 11, 2007)

...just...OMG!!!!!:amazed :amazed :amazed 
perfect job!


----------



## Countach (Feb 11, 2007)

I love how you did nit finsh some of his body parts likke in the way they do it in the game.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 11, 2007)

Astraman said:


> ...just...OMG!!!!!:amazed :amazed :amazed
> perfect job!





Countach said:


> I love how you did nit finsh some of his body parts likke in the way they do it in the game.


Thanks Astraman, thanks Countach


----------



## Mojim (Feb 12, 2007)

*salutes to you*

Great work scuba


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 12, 2007)

aziM said:


> *salutes to you*
> 
> Great work scuba


 Thanks aziM!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 1, 2007)

*Metal Gear Fan-Art*

Just a brush-pen drawing I made of Big Boss. Sorry about the quality, didn't feel like ripping it out from my sketch-book.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 1, 2007)

All I can say is...WOW!! :amazed 
Great job Scuba  You're super great when it comes to Metal Gear drawings


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Mojim! Though I think I've become way too addicted with MGS *So tired .___.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 1, 2007)

^ Tell me


----------



## Six* (Mar 1, 2007)

that is sooo Metal Gear!

good job!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you Six!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 17, 2007)

*G-RAYfox*

Damn you, Fullmetal XD


----------



## Mojim (Mar 18, 2007)

Did you left his legs unshaded on purpose scuba?
I like your shading, it's very neat. Also how long did you took to shaded it?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 18, 2007)

I guess you can call it a WIP, because I was too tired to finish the legs XD
Shading took 30 minutes (lunch at school). Anyhow, thanks Mojim!


----------



## Mojim (Mar 18, 2007)

^ Ooops my bad. I thought you've finished it already 
Whoa!! only 30 minutes...lol if it was me, maybe it could take hours  You know what, I envy people like you could do drawings at school, i just can't do it >_> I don't have the initiative....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 18, 2007)

^Why is that? Random onlookers? If that's the case for you, the feeling's mutual. I rarely ever decide to draw because it feels weird when some random kid's like, "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?!" >__>


----------



## Mojim (Mar 18, 2007)

^ I guess you could say that, heh :sweat When I do drawings, i can't let people look at me. I just like it to be quite and just feel calm with the surrounding area around me while i'm drawing. I don't like to become the attention for others O_>. Other than that, I can't find any inspirations to draw at school/college, it's really hard....lol XD


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 29, 2007)

*Metal Gear RAIDEN*

Damn you, Fullmetal XD


----------



## Mojim (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow...that's awesome! <3
Don't have any words what to say :sweat
*reps*


----------



## 0bakeh (Mar 29, 2007)

nice job with the brush strokes. hmm i can hardly tell this is Raiden  (the hair is about it)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 29, 2007)

Mojim said:


> Wow...that's awesome! <3
> Don't have any words what to say :sweat
> *reps*


Thank you Mojim  


0bakeh said:


> nice job with the brush strokes. hmm i can hardly tell this is Raiden  (the hair is about it)


Are the brush strokes too cluttered? Or are you just not familiar with his appearance in MGS4? Thanks by the way


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 29, 2007)

Your brush strokes are lovely, I especially like the stray lines you have for indicating his movement with the sword.


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 29, 2007)

I pretty much dislike most of it.


----------



## zaraki_ken (Mar 30, 2007)

i don't like it much...


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey, thats pretty good. Brush strokes were smooth. I like it.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 30, 2007)

fiore777 said:
			
		

> Your brush strokes are lovely, I especially like the stray lines you have for indicating his movement with the sword.


Thanks!


Tayuya said:


> I pretty much dislike most of it.


Care to expatiate on why, Tayuya? 


zaraki_ken said:


> i don't like it much...


And no need to elaborate, kthnx.


Instant Karma said:


> Hey, thats pretty good. Brush strokes were smooth. I like it.


Thank you


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 30, 2007)

It is sloppy. 

I don't know what style you are trying to mimic or pull off, but it doesn't look right.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 30, 2007)

Right, I'll work on that. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 30, 2007)

I actually liked it. Reminded me of that MGS movie thing for the PSP. Nicely done. Now, do a Snake where he points a gun.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> I actually liked it. Reminded me of that MGS movie thing for the PSP. Nicely done. Now, do a Snake where he points a gun.


Thanks. Here's a piece with Snake... and a gun. Hard to see it, but it's there.


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 30, 2007)

Ref used for above pic?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, all I did was blow up the proportions and exaggerate the line-work. Didn't really mean to show that one..


----------



## Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

nice work scuba kiba


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 16, 2007)

*D.Gray-Man // Lavi Sketch*

Just a doodle from school, sorry about the LQ scan 
C&C appreciated for what it's worth.


----------



## Ember* (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats really nice Shalashaska, I like the look of it, it would look 1000 better in colour imo, overall terrific ^^


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 17, 2007)

Meh, I can't color. Thanks for the comment though


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh, I like how you did his hair, particularly the part handing over the handband on the left side. I think the hair might be a little too high up in the back, but I suppose it makes sense for how his hair has that sort of lively lift to it. Shape of that eye is perfect, he does have that perpetual lidded look and I adore the rest of his face as well.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 19, 2007)

Ah, I know what you mean. His hair is supposed to be bunched up in that direction, but I overdid it. Thanks for viewing


----------



## Haruka (Jul 19, 2007)

Yar, as Yakushi pointed out that the hair is lopsided, his skull is way too large in this picture, so draw out his skull and follow through with the hair, giving him an exact root where the hair starts growing out on the back. Try pushing out the hair that points <--- From his face and slimming down the top, to make it even. However, I have to give you credit, that Lavi's hair is difficult to draw, but practice makes perfect! I know you're reading this, thinking that I haven't produced a piece of art that is outstanding, or recently, that I don't know what i'm talking about. However, my knowledge in anatomy, is as thick as a book you pull right out of the library. But its good to receive harsh criticism, because you're an accomplished artist, i've seen your other work. I see no need to praise your pros, our of your cons, because I don't need to tell you what you already know. So from now on, don't be surprised that i'm going to be harsh with your pieces of work, from a sketch to a final piece. I'm a fan of your work, so I would like to see more. Just a little warning. >_>

And when will you ever produce a full body?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 19, 2007)

504 error >__<

@haruka: I had a much longer post, but whatever. I've always been a fan of your art thread, and I could tell that you knew what you were doing. If you're willing to drop by with an occasional criqitue, I'd be more than grateful. It's hard to come by these days, but I appreciate elaborate criqitues more than some simple praise. As for my portrait obsession, I'll make my next thread a full body sketch, and hopefully thereafter. I really need the practice, I've just been too lazy to follow through as of late.

Oh and thanks for the critique. I outlined his skull and saw what you meant by the hair XD


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 21, 2007)

*Gurren-Lagann // Viral*

Just a quick sketch. C&C would be appreciated -___-


----------



## BlackBeret (Aug 21, 2007)

Damn, I was gonna do a Viral.  Guess I'll just have to do "Simon".

Anyways great job.  Only complaint I can think of are the folds in the middle, it's just kinda unclear how they are folding and where they are with the shading.  Maybe add more shading will bring it out more.


----------



## DeepCut (Aug 21, 2007)

Nothing really stands out about it (as in contrast), I would suggest you to darken some aspects of the sketch.


----------



## s0id3 (Aug 21, 2007)

Proportions are off. His arm is too short, his hand ends around his crotch area. Stand up straight and put your hands on your sides, the ends of your fingers end half way down your thigh.
As for clothing wrinkles always have two anchor points pulling, that create the wrinkle. And they are created due to twist/pulling of clothing, just observe cloth materials  and what people wear etc to get an idea.


----------



## Distant Skies (Aug 21, 2007)

personally  I find it hard critiquing when the clthes are so baggy.  but I like your lines; smooth and securely drawn. especially like the face area.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 21, 2007)

BlackBeret said:


> Damn, I was gonna do a Viral.  Guess I'll just have to do "Simon".
> 
> Anyways great job.  Only complaint I can think of are the folds in the middle, it's just kinda unclear how they are folding and where they are with the shading.  Maybe add more shading will bring it out more.


Sorry about that. Don't forget, there's the great Kamina too 

And yeah, I've no idea what I was doing with them (the folds). That's one of my weak-points; thanks for the input.


DeepCut said:


> Nothing really stands out about it (as in contrast), I would suggest you to darken some aspects of the sketch.


Gotcha, thanks for the help.


s0id3 said:


> Proportions are off. His arm is too short, his hand ends around his crotch area. Stand up straight and put your hands on your sides, the ends of your fingers end half way down your thigh.
> As for clothing wrinkles always have two anchor points pulling, that create the wrinkle. And they are created due to twist/pulling of clothing, just observe cloth materials  and what people wear etc to get an idea.


I know what you mean; I meant to foreshorten his arm a bit, though I completely forgot when I went over the initial outlines. Good eye with that, and I agree on the folds, don't really know what I was doing as I drew this. Thanks for the critique s0id.


Distant Skies said:


> personally  I find it hard critiquing when the clthes are so baggy.  but I like your lines; smooth and securely drawn. especially like the face area.


True enough, sorry about that. And thank you.


----------



## DeepCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Hehe...

I was being hard on you. I'm sorry :3

As for the compliments, the facial detials and the costume are fantastically done .


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 22, 2007)

DeepCut said:


> Hehe...
> 
> I was being hard on you. I'm sorry :3
> 
> As for the compliments, the facial detials and the costume are fantastically done .


Haha, I see. Thank you very much XD


----------



## Dave (Aug 22, 2007)

ah, viral
i love the stance he sports, its as if he stands for dignity itself, truely one of the best ive seen


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 22, 2007)

^Thank you very much Dave.


----------



## Kaiwai (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks very good. :3


----------



## Instant Karma (Aug 22, 2007)

Awesomeness. Like that expression alot. looks almost identical


----------



## s0id3 (Aug 22, 2007)

Distant Skies said:


> personally  I find it hard critiquing when the clthes are so baggy.  but I like your lines; smooth and securely drawn. especially like the face area.



Well whether or not the clothes are baggy or not shouldn't effect a critique. When your critiquing your looking for things that don't quite fit, or make sense. For example the anchor points on the folds/wrinkles didn't seem to make sense, that would be a crit to point out. 
Also even if the clothes are baggy you can tell if anatomy is right/wrong by the suggestion of a limb/body under the clothes. Baggy-ness on doesn't happen everywhere, for example a baggy cloak would be the least baggy-est on the shoulders where the artist would really define that there is anatomy under it.


----------



## Empress (Aug 23, 2007)

thats hot

awesomejob


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 23, 2007)

^Why, thank you


----------



## Nikitaa (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice. I like black-white sketches like this one.. Coloring would just destroy the effect. Actually, when I first looked at the face (while the pic was still loading), he damn resembled *whats-his-name* . . . that guy of Team Hebi. Damn, I can't think clearly but you know who I mean lol.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 24, 2007)

Mysha said:


> Very nice. I like black-white sketches like this one.. Coloring would just destroy the effect.


Yeah, sketches are always the most interesting pieces from any artist, in my opinion. Good excuse since I lack the patience to color anything these days. And by the way, thanks for viewing 


> Actually, when I first looked at the face (while the pic was still loading), he damn resembled *whats-his-name* . . . that guy of Team Hebi. Damn, I can't think clearly but you know who I mean lol.


Ah, Suigetsu. Now that you mention it, their faces are very similar. It's the shark-like teeth I think.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 24, 2007)

Ah, I love the expression!  The face seems to most detailed part too. <3


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 24, 2007)

^It's the only part of the sketch I like. 
Thanks for viewing


----------



## s0id3 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, the facial expression is the strongest part of this piece. To me looks very Hellsing/Alucard-like.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 6, 2007)

*Ima Robot*

No relation to the band. Kind of a spur of the moment drawing; done with a brush pen and dip-pen. Kudos if someone can tell me where the character is from.


----------



## Sai (Nov 6, 2007)

very nicely done drawing kudos to you, i like how you drew his hands there its so detailed and i'm really impressed with your talent, you can use those pens so well. The robot is from the movie called Star War?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 6, 2007)

Clarine said:


> very nicely done drawing kudos to you, i like how you drew his hands there its so detailed and i'm really impressed with your talent, you can use those pens so well.


Thanks, though I'd hardly call any part of this detailed. It was more-so an experiment with my new pens. Post in the Art Gallery more, Clarine. 


> The robot is from the movie called Star War?


Nope.


----------



## KlownKreep (Nov 6, 2007)

really is a good drawing but i dont think its from star wars your thinking of r2-d2 but he didnt have legs or arms but he does look familiar


----------



## troublesum-chan (Nov 6, 2007)

ohhhh

its lovely <3

is his name craig


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 6, 2007)

yay, cool . This is an original robot indeed


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 6, 2007)

KlownKreep said:


> really is a good drawing but i dont think its from star wars your thinking of r2-d2 but he didnt have legs or arms but he does look familiar


Yep, thank you sir.



troublesum-chan said:


> ohhhh
> 
> its lovely <3
> 
> is his name craig


Craig, Craig 2000, Chandler... whatever you want him to be. XD
Thanks t-chan.



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yay, cool . This is an original robot indeed


Thanks Yuki.


----------



## Reborn! (Nov 7, 2007)

Dude, that's great. I can't stand dip pens, but I should learn to use them better.

Anyways, great sketch.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 7, 2007)

Kamikaze King said:


> Dude, that's great. I can't stand dip pens, but I should learn to use them better.
> 
> Anyways, great sketch.


Honestly, it was like hit and miss for me. I doubt I'll bother using them again for a while. Anyhow, thanks for viewing Kamikaze.


----------



## Empress (Nov 7, 2007)

looks awesome


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 8, 2007)

*//Scuba's S.B.//*

Everyone's been making these art threads, so I want one too. :WOW

Anyhow, this is a way of charting my progress (if any) for however long this thread lasts. Art posted here will mainly be sketches, most of which will be incomplete. I'll try to update this every couple of days month or so.


*Spoiler*: _11/7/07_ 





*Spoiler*: _Warm-up_ 




Practiced using hatching and cross-hatching here. Characters shown are from the game, "Team Fortress 2." Got too tired to finish any of them.




*Spoiler*: _Yoko W.I.P._ 




This one's far from done, but I'm open to any suggestions before I finish up the rough-drafting.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 8, 2007)

You have an incredible steady hand there. I like the second drawing, it's Yoko right? Please do more, your style is superb.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, these are Amazing! 

Hope you finish them...


----------



## Reborn! (Nov 8, 2007)

Hah, is that Snake in the first one? Good shit.

Hope you update often.


----------



## Empress (Nov 8, 2007)

I love how the yoko one is going, can't wait for the final result <3
repped+


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 8, 2007)

The girl looks simply awesome . You just need to make them darker, and probably to add some more shades . 

Good job


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice job Scuba :WOW

WHY DOES EVERYONE COPY OFF OF MEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?

we have to do a collab.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone; hope you stick around for more, before I start procrastinating again.


			
				Kamikaze King said:
			
		

> Hah, is that Snake in the first one? Good shit.
> 
> Hope you update often.


It's not, but I definitely need to draw some MGS fan-art sometime.


			
				Empress said:
			
		

> I love how the yoko one is going, can't wait for the final result <3
> repped+


Come to think of it, Yoko's known to have really dynamic poses, so I think I'll put this aside for now to start a better one. I'll still finish this though. 


Ryoshi said:


> Nice job Scuba :WOW
> 
> WHY DOES EVERYONE COPY OFF OF MEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> we have to do a collab.


Copy? What are you talking about? 

Anyhow, a collaboration sounds nice. Anytime.


----------



## Sai (Nov 9, 2007)

u know scuba? You're really a talented guy there and i wish you would post more in the fanart section too cuz we're lack of talented ppl like u there  Awesome job and wish to see more


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 10, 2007)

Clarine said:


> u know scuba? You're really a talented guy there and i wish you would post more in the fanart section too cuz we're lack of talented ppl like u there  Awesome job and wish to see more


Lol, thanks. I'll try to post in the fan-art section every now and then... maybe.

OT: Didn't know you had a fan-club; I'll have to join that later. :WOW


----------



## Sai (Nov 11, 2007)

Scuba-Kiba said:


> Lol, thanks. I'll try to post in the fan-art section every now and then... maybe.
> 
> OT: Didn't know you had a fan-club; I'll have to join that later. :WOW



haha, the fanclub was made not long ago xD I'm such a lazy person but i will try my best to keep myself to be active there and yay, thanks for joining in advance


----------



## goukumori (Nov 13, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 14, 2007)

*Still Life*

W.I.P. for an art class project. Sorry about the scan; the camera's flash ruined the middle. C&C would be appreciated.


----------



## KlownKreep (Nov 14, 2007)

very nice the shading and reflection are a very good touch be proud


----------



## vervex (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice work Scuba <3 Details and subtle reflections in the phase... Great work!


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 14, 2007)

thats amazing!


----------



## Psychogenic (Nov 14, 2007)

That looks great... The huge folds, the kid, the reflection... awesome.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 14, 2007)

KlownKreep said:


> very nice the shading and reflection are a very good touch be proud





vervex said:


> Very nice work Scuba <3 Details and subtle reflections in the phase... Great work!





Closetpervert said:


> thats amazing!





Psychogenic said:


> That looks great... The huge folds, the kid, the reflection... awesome.


Thanks everyone, though it's not quite finished yet.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 18, 2007)

The pic isnt displaying for me


----------



## Gator (Nov 19, 2007)

very awesome shading <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 20, 2007)

Scuba-Kiba said:


> W.I.P. for an art class project. Sorry about the scan; the camera's flash ruined the middle. C&C would be appreciated.



wow kiva..... this is superb . I love the shading and all even if there is hard to see wut's in the middle . Good job


----------



## Denji (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh...my...God...

No words...it just speaks for itself.


----------



## Denji (Nov 21, 2007)

Those are great! I recognize the guy in the middle in the first pic from the boxart.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 21, 2007)

very nice .. even the warm ups werent bad


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate it people.


----------



## Electronica (Nov 23, 2007)

That's very elaborate,fantastic job!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 2, 2007)

*Sketches // Eureka Seven*

Just a few quick doodles, done with an 0.3 mechanical-pencil /w/ HB lead. I really miss watching this show on Adult Swim every Saturday.


----------



## Xell (Dec 2, 2007)

Woah. Amazing. 

You really captured the characters well. I see nothing wrong with these at all..


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 2, 2007)

awesome Kiba . why don't you try and make a few manga pages, huh?


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 2, 2007)

Kiba is really well done!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 2, 2007)

Xell said:


> Woah. Amazing.
> 
> You really captured the characters well. I see nothing wrong with these at all..


Thank you, sir.


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> awesome Kiba . why don't you try and make a few manga pages, huh?


I don't think I have the ability to do something like that, or the story to back it up. 
Thanks by the way.


Deadmon said:


> Kiba is really well done!


Thank you, I think.


----------



## Reborn! (Dec 2, 2007)

Good stuff man, great line work.

Are these all out of your head or do you use a reference?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 2, 2007)

Kamikaze King said:


> Good stuff man, great line work.
> 
> Are these all out of your head or do you use a reference?


Thanks. A little bit of both. I used references at times to maintain accuracy (like with their hair-styles).


----------



## Sai (Dec 2, 2007)

Truly stunning scuba, your skill is always on top of everyone. seriously you should become a manga artist for real lol. Awesome as always


----------



## Saga-Sama (Dec 2, 2007)

Really great work. You only draw the eyes smaller than the original anime did. Awesome.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 2, 2007)

Clarine said:


> Truly stunning scuba, your skill is always on top of everyone. seriously you should become a manga artist for real lol. Awesome as always


Haha, I wish. Though, it's just a hobby for now. Thanks Clarine. 


Saga-Sama said:


> Really great work. You only draw the eyes smaller than the original anime did. Awesome.


I see what you mean. Oh well, I'll work on that next time. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## ?verity (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow.

Truly the best sketches I have ever seen on NF.

Do you have a Deviant account? You should.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 2, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Wow.
> 
> Truly the best sketches I have ever seen on NF.
> 
> Do you have a Deviant account? You should.


Thank you. I'm in the process of creating a new account there. I still go by "Scuba-Kiba" on Deviant Art.


----------



## kaz (Dec 2, 2007)

Fairly consistent with Eureka Seven the anime. Nice job.


----------



## Jude (Dec 2, 2007)

that is awsome man


----------



## Denji (Dec 3, 2007)

Your skills are top-notch! Some of the best and most consistent work I've seen on NF!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 3, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Fairly consistent with Eureka Seven the anime. Nice job.


Are you saying they aren't with the manga? I should check that out some time. Anyhow, thanks!



Sasukenerd said:


> that is awsome man


Thank you.



Denji said:


> Your skills are top-notch! Some of the best and most consistent work I've seen on NF!


Thanks. Really, I appreciate it.


----------



## Tatsuki (Dec 3, 2007)

It is really good!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 3, 2007)

Tatsuki said:


> It is really good!


Thank you.


----------



## Psychogenic (Dec 3, 2007)

Great, realistic work! Looks in-style of the manga, even


----------



## BakaKage (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome Awesome Awesome.

Seriously these are very good! 

MOAR!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 3, 2007)

These are really good. I wish I could draw as half as well as you do. TT_TT


----------



## Ari (Dec 3, 2007)

Hollands hot.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 4, 2007)

really nice drawings man  .. only garbage programs come on on adult swim over here in england


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 4, 2007)

Psychogenic said:


> Great, realistic work! Looks in-style of the manga, even





BakaKage said:


> Awesome Awesome Awesome.
> 
> Seriously these are very good!
> 
> MOAR!


Thanks, you two. 


Dr. David Friendly said:


> These are really good. I wish I could draw as half as well as you do. TT_TT


I'm sure anyone could pull it off with a bit of time. Thanks for the comment.


Paine said:


> Hollands hot.


Quite.


maximilyan said:


> really nice drawings man  .. only garbage programs come on on adult swim over here in england


The same more or less goes for u.s. Anyhow, thank you.


----------



## Mori (Dec 11, 2007)

Amazing! They may be quick doodles, but they're very effective. 

Hope to see more of your work.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 12, 2007)

Mori said:


> Amazing! They may be quick doodles, but they're very effective.
> 
> Hope to see more of your work.


I'll be posting more art soon; thanks for the comment.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 23, 2007)

*Sketch // Motoko Kusanagi W.I.P.*

"The Major" from _Ghost in the Shell_. It's far from finished, but any C/C would be appreciated, namely regarding her torso's anatomy.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 23, 2007)

I like it, but her left arm is a little funky.


----------



## Denji (Dec 24, 2007)

I personally think her left arm is fine. I think you did a good job with her curves. I might have to see how it progresses to see if any changes need to be made, but everything looks fine so far.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 6, 2008)

*Sketches*

Practice.


----------



## Smirks-R-Us (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow!!!!! These are really good!!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 7, 2008)

I really like your style. Didn't you post some Eureka 7 fanart a while back? Anywho, I love the faces and poses you put your characters in. 10/10.

Possibly because I'm into sketchy art more than finished stuff.


----------



## Sai (Jan 7, 2008)

these are great stuff Scuba, nice sketch and i love how you drew their bodies really


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 7, 2008)

Smirks-R-Us said:


> Wow!!!!! These are really good!!!!


Than you, kind person.


Cell said:


> I really like your style. Didn't you post some Eureka 7 fanart a while back? Anywho, I love the faces and poses you put your characters in. 10/10.
> 
> Possibly because I'm into sketchy art more than finished stuff.


Yep, that was me. We're on the same level I think; I tend to prefer sketches over full-blown, finished work. And thanks; I'll post some more of these as soon as I can. Didn't think anyone would care. 


Clarine said:


> these are great stuff Scuba, nice sketch and i love how you drew their bodies really


Thank you miss. I appreciate it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 7, 2008)

You're line style reminds me of my old art teacher. Very few unnecessary lines and a clean and light style. Man, I wish I was as good as you.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 7, 2008)

Cell said:


> You're line style reminds me of my old art teacher. Very few unnecessary lines and a clean and light style. Man, I wish I was as good as you.


Nah, my sketches are always very messy. It's just that I tend to work with very light pencil-grades, such as 2H or HB, so I'm always able to erase superfluous line-work in the end-result. Try experimenting with different pencils and leads; it helped me a lot in the long run.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2008)

Those are really nice


----------



## Tefax (Jan 9, 2008)

Love your style!  amazing sketches


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 9, 2008)

wow.... not only awesome... amazing....


----------



## Empress (Jan 9, 2008)

you're good, you should complete them


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 9, 2008)

@Everyone - Thank you. 
@Empress - I will.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 12, 2008)

they're really kool


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 13, 2008)

*Sketchbook Selects*

Sketches done with heavy influence from Shunya Yamashita's artwork. And in case you can't tell, the girl's supposed to be holding a Yoko-esque rifle, but I lack the patience to finish it. Criticism is welcome.


----------



## Dave (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice work 
the only thing is see wrong with this sketch is the hand and the right leg
the leg is a bit crooked and the hand is a bit small


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 13, 2008)

Got it, I'll look into those parts. Thanks for the comment and critique.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome, as always, Shalashaska.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Cell. 
*Added another piece to the first post*


----------



## ONI GIRI (Jan 14, 2008)

there hell good
nice work (Y)


----------



## Amuro (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are hella good. I'm a huge Shunya fan so i love your needa sketch 

Great job should colour them.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 14, 2008)

I love your character's expressions, and how you shadow.


----------



## vervex (Jan 14, 2008)

Second is very nice 

What made you improve so fast brat?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 14, 2008)

ONI GIRI said:


> there hell good
> nice work (Y)


Thank you.


Hagi said:


> Those are hella good. I'm a huge Shunya fan so i love your needa sketch
> 
> Great job should colour them.


Nice, good to hear it. Anyhow, thanks for your comment.


Cell said:


> I love your character's expressions, and how you shadow.


Thanks again Cell. 


vervex said:


> Second is very nice
> 
> What made you improve so fast brat?


Ha, brat? 

I have no idea what you're talking about. Thanks vervex.


----------



## k9kiba (Jan 14, 2008)

they looks really good. just one question; in hte first pic, is the top of the hip at the same height as the belly button?


----------



## vervex (Jan 14, 2008)

Well you improved a lot within a year dear. I find your artistic evolution to be very fast


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 14, 2008)

k9kiba said:


> they looks really good. just one question; in hte first pic, is the top of the hip at the same height as the belly button?


No; it's not as her hand suggests. Thanks.


vervex said:


> Well you improved a lot within a year dear. I find your artistic evolution to be very fast


I don't know what to say. I've learned all I know here and on dA, so I guess I owe it all to the internet.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 16, 2008)

its a little bit light.. but i like the drawings..e specially the excpressions on their faces


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 23, 2008)

*Darkstalkers // Morrigan Aensland*

Meh. C&C appreciated.


----------



## cele (Jan 23, 2008)

good one 
but the ass is to big drawn
he should be smaller from that perspective 
but ey, some ppl like "big" asses"^^


----------



## Curry (Jan 23, 2008)

The ass is not too big. It's natural. 

Anyway, pretty!


----------



## cele (Jan 23, 2008)

Curry said:


> The ass is not too big. It's natural.



dont think so


----------



## Curry (Jan 23, 2008)

Too much anime/porn with skinny models :WOW


----------



## cele (Jan 23, 2008)

na, not rly 
its just that its not the ass which should be drawn so wide its the hip ^^


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 23, 2008)

cele said:


> na, not rly
> its just that its not the ass which should be drawn so wide its the hip ^^


It _is_ the hip that's being drawn "wide." It's a 3/4 view.
I mean really, the pelvis was obviously a point of exaggeration. Anyhow, thanks for the input. 


Curry said:


> Too much anime/porn with skinny models :WOW





Curry said:


> The ass is not too big. It's natural.
> 
> Anyway, pretty!


Agreed on both accounts. Thanks Curry.


----------



## vervex (Jan 23, 2008)

big asses = fine


Nice job


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 23, 2008)

vervex said:


> big asses = fine
> 
> 
> Nice job


I'm a fan of them. 
Thanks vervex.


----------



## Creator (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats all i have to say. 

Awesom.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 25, 2008)

Well said. Thank you, Creator.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 27, 2008)

*KH:R! // Fanart*

Just a couple quick scraps really, though I wish I hadn't used such crappy sketch-paper. Anyhow, enjoy.


----------



## vervex (Jan 27, 2008)

You're gonna remember tomorrow you've created that post? 

 Seriously, it's nice


----------



## murasex (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow. These are gorgeous sketches. =o

Great hair work. XD


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 27, 2008)

vervex said:


> You're gonna remember tomorrow you've created that post?
> 
> Seriously, it's nice


Haha, yes, I will. Thanks vervex. XD


hello world said:


> Wow. These are gorgeous sketches. =o
> 
> Great hair work. XD


Thanks for viewing, and the hair comment. XD


----------



## Denji (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice work! The faces really look good!


----------



## Denji (Jan 29, 2008)

I think she looks great! I'm always happy to see some nice curves.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 31, 2008)

great drawing.. she's really hot.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 1, 2008)

While the rear is getting all the attention, I think the boobs need a little bit more tlc
I think the way the dress is, the nipples should be popping out. 

either that or she has really lopside nipples.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 13, 2008)

*Lelouch W.I.P.*

For some reason, my scanner isn't picking up Lelouch's torso, so it's just his head and shoulders for now.


*Spoiler*: _Shading Reference_ 



Just to pass the time.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 13, 2008)

Me likey the shading. 
Did you just use the burn tool or actually chose the colour?


----------



## Denji (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice! The shaded version looks pretty cool.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 13, 2008)

Kool ka lang said:


> Me likey the shading.
> Did you just use the burn tool or actually chose the colour?


Nah, I picked the colors out.


Denji said:


> Very nice! The shaded version looks pretty cool.


Thanks.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 13, 2008)

*Sketch // Hibiki Takane*

I think might ink this later, but for now, C&C would be appreciated.


----------



## ecelsiore (Feb 13, 2008)

Her head and torso look pretty good. I like the way you shaped her face.

But her hands seem too small. Also, I'm getting confused when I look at her feet. Is it her right foot? The stance seems  awkward if it is. I think making the foot point towards the opposite direction or forward would work better.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 14, 2008)

ecelsiore said:


> Her head and torso look pretty good. I like the way you shaped her face.
> 
> But her hands seem too small. Also, I'm getting confused when I look at her feet. Is it her right foot? The stance seems  awkward if it is. I think making the foot point towards the opposite direction or forward would work better.


Thanks. I see the proportions with the hands now. As for the feet, I meant for her right leg to be sort of crossing over her left... I don't know. I'm just going to start that part from scratch.

EDIT - Did a quick-fix. Will improve it once I ink in Photoshop. Thanks ecelsiore.


----------



## Denji (Feb 14, 2008)

Whatever edits you made, I think it looks good. The proportions all look solid to me. Once you ink it I can maybe critique it better since I know this is just a rough sketch.


----------



## Chevaux (Feb 14, 2008)

wow, I really like this one. Something about her eyes really draws me into the peice. I can look at the rest of her, but I keep going back to her face and eyes. The right hand looks perfect to me. She is a girl so her hands are smaller and her grip on the sword looks great. Of course you are not finished with the left. And I really like the stance she is taking as it is.

this is a very nice work


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2008)

MUST INK 


Hmmm, the lower half looks kinda strange, but it's probably just me


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 14, 2008)

Denji said:


> Whatever edits you made, I think it looks good. The proportions all look solid to me. Once you ink it I can maybe critique it better since I know this is just a rough sketch.


Thanks. I'll have it done soon for that, hopefully.


Chevaux said:


> wow, I really like this one. Something about her eyes really draws me into the peice. I can look at the rest of her, but I keep going back to her face and eyes. The right hand looks perfect to me. She is a girl so her hands are smaller and her grip on the sword looks great. Of course you are not finished with the left. And I really like the stance she is taking as it is.
> 
> this is a very nice work


Thank you. I always spend the most time with heads; the rest usually bores me.


Curry said:


> MUST INK
> 
> 
> Hmmm, the lower half looks kinda strange, but it's probably just me


Thanks Curry. And yeah, I think so too. XD
I meant to redo the entire lower half, but only got around to changing the feet, so there are still perspective/proportion errors.


----------



## Tatsuki (Feb 14, 2008)

Finish it onegai


----------



## Ornina (Feb 15, 2008)

It's really well made ~ The shading's nice, and for some reason, I like his lips a lot.


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 16, 2008)

what ever you did to it the second time made it a lot better.


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 16, 2008)

looks pretty good


----------



## Tatsuki (Feb 16, 2008)

Your drawings are so pretty :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 18, 2008)

wow, really good 

i prefer the sketch version


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 18, 2008)

Gahh, I love your style. This is coming together nicely. o:


----------



## Chevaux (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the way you take the anime/mange style and make it look just a tad more realistic. It makes for a really unique style while still giving it that anime feel. Something to do with the way you shape the head and add detail to the nose and mouth makes the drawing very attractive.

the shading is pure genius.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 4, 2008)

*Fanart // Eyeshield 21*

Just this for now, until I'm not too lazy to draw. Maybe I can get at least one person from each team.


----------



## PATRON (Mar 4, 2008)

thats good, cant wait to see more


----------



## Countach (Mar 4, 2008)

you have the eye 21 guys art down, very good drawing


----------



## Swift (Mar 4, 2008)

Daaamn, that's nice. I think you should ink that.


----------



## Denji (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like you've got the style. Good luck with the other drawings.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 7, 2008)

that took ages to load. it was alright.. maybe not worth the wait though.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 19, 2008)

*Kamina Portrait*


----------



## Lust (Apr 19, 2008)

that looks fricken awesome!!! X3X3X3X3X3


----------



## Spiral (Apr 20, 2008)

oh crap. thats freakin amazing!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks, you two.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Apr 21, 2008)

That's awesome 

Clear lines, clean sketch, defining features, good shading techniques, proportionate anatomy, easily identified as the original character; just overall awesome


----------



## -18 (Apr 21, 2008)

that was great


----------



## Batman (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice drawing. Are you going to color it?


----------



## Sai (Apr 21, 2008)

looks really great dirty harry =) i like how you did those pencil sketches always ;P

I think I know who you are by looking at your drawing here  lol


----------



## kami_amaterasu (Apr 21, 2008)

prrrrretttttttiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuro (Apr 21, 2008)

Great job  it's just amazing


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 22, 2008)

wow!wow!wow!

that is so awesome! 

crap, this is good!!!

how long have you been drawing 4 ?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


Batman said:


> Very nice drawing. Are you going to color it?


Eh, probably not.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 22, 2008)

Amazing drawing man!


----------



## keiiya (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow! 

I think that looks awesome. The lines are so clean and I love the shading. It really conveys his character.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Apr 22, 2008)

really great. I love his expression


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 28, 2008)

*Kamina // W.I.P.*

Just a preliminary sketch I've got going.


*Spoiler*: _*Belated Progress*_


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 28, 2008)

looks great so far . his grin is menacing


----------



## -18 (Apr 28, 2008)

it looks great


----------



## JeNNY<3 (Apr 28, 2008)

i really like the eye detail so far


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow that looks really good! Great job so far.


----------



## Freija (Apr 29, 2008)

The grin looks too much like Ichigoish rather than Kamina, besides that  i find it perfect


----------



## KentaLjung (Apr 29, 2008)

its good, but he looks a little stoned


----------



## Spiral (Apr 30, 2008)

really good! cant wait to see the final picture!


----------



## Spiral Man (Apr 30, 2008)

2 words

fucking awesome


----------



## ecelipse (May 1, 2008)

well i cant give a coment  till you finish it up but i like how you construct your characters anatomy.


----------



## halfhearted (May 2, 2008)

Definitely looking good, so far. In particular, the proportions appear to be perfect, and I'm liking the eye shape, position, and detail a lot. Also, it looks like a very clean sketch, so it will be great to see it after you've thrown some color on (if you are planning to do so, that is). 

Only critique I might give is that you could add a little more detail to his ear. All of the other portions of his face are sketched in more than that particular area, so maybe just adding in the outline of one or two section of the inside ear region. However, note, that this is definitely just a suggestion borne of personal preference. XD


----------



## Lust (May 2, 2008)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 2, 2008)

Masterpiece. I wonder how it'd look like after coloring.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, everyone. 


Freija is Chillin' said:


> The grin looks too much like Ichigoish rather than Kamina, besides that  i find it perfect


I thought so too; had it changed in the colored version. Thanks.


KentaLjung said:


> its good, but he looks a little stoned




Was it the double-eyelids? Nevertheless, I made that area less defined.


halfhearted said:


> Definitely looking good, so far. In particular, the proportions appear to be perfect, and I'm liking the eye shape, position, and detail a lot. Also, it looks like a very clean sketch, so it will be great to see it after you've thrown some color on (if you are planning to do so, that is).
> 
> Only critique I might give is that you could add a little more detail to his ear. All of the other portions of his face are sketched in more than that particular area, so maybe just adding in the outline of one or two section of the inside ear region. However, note, that this is definitely just a suggestion borne of personal preference. XD


Yes, I'm planning/coloring this. Halfway done, actually.

I agree that it doesn't flow too well with the rest, so that'll be taken care of. Thank you.


----------



## Soldier (May 3, 2008)

I'd very much like to see the colored version


----------



## Moritaka (May 3, 2008)

Zomg, aweshum, get the lineart done so I can colour it! X3


----------



## Kyounkun (May 3, 2008)

awwweesommm


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 10, 2008)

*Updated the first post*

Though I'm far from done with the soft-shading, I'm beginning to think a simple cel-shade would look better. Suggestions?

And I'm still working on implementing those earlier critiques, so those are coming through too.


----------



## Tatsuki (May 11, 2008)

Why is your sketch so clean and fine?!
Soft cell shading suits it, but I agree, hard cell shading would be better.
Seriously, keep it up!


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 11, 2008)

Tatsuki said:


> Why is your sketch so clean and fine?!
> Soft cell shading suits it, but I agree, hard cell shading would be better.
> Seriously, keep it up!


0.3 lead? 


And yeah, cel-shading it is. Thank you.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (May 12, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Koushun (May 12, 2008)

Wow =O

Flawless, perfect. I can't find anything wrong with it. Excellent detail, lines and proportions. 

Awesome. If you upload it to dA, give me the link. I'll +fav it.


----------



## molkame (May 12, 2008)

great work on this keep it up


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 3, 2008)

*Sketchbook Page*

First sketches after a long hiatus from drawing. Started out with a few portraits, then drew some fan-art while watching Soul Eater. Anyways, hope you like it.


----------



## vervex (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice job dear, I love the woman's back very much


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Jun 3, 2008)

i luv your work, looks simple yet complex aswell.  i luv the death piece.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jun 3, 2008)

I love your style! Good job (:


----------



## Cooli (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Six* (Jun 3, 2008)

should i try watching soul eater again?

Great drawings~


----------



## Bresakar (Jun 3, 2008)

More, more, looks great!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. 


Six said:


> should i try watching soul eater again?
> 
> Great drawings~


I really disliked Soul Eater at first, thought the art was a little bland. Forcing myself to watch episodes 2 and on changed that opinion completely. Give it another shot, I guess. Anyway, thank you.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 17, 2008)

*Chrome Dokuro*

Never mind the cheap eye-patch and suit, still working on those. With the lack of highlights aside, I don't know what to do next, as this feels rather incomplete. Suggestions?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks amazing, but I guess just try to add more detail to it. I know that's rather vague, but I don't know what else to really say about it. It's really nice.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 17, 2008)

Ooo, so clean, I love how soft yet clean your lines are. X3 I actually like the solid blacks, looks really good with her hair and suit/tie combo.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 17, 2008)

It's very nice, I love how it looks so simple, but at the same time sorta detailed. If that makes any sense


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. And yeah, understandable way to put it, Spot, as this' got nothing so far.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 18, 2008)

What should you do next? I think you should leave it alone, it's great.  It has a good level of detail. The hair and cloth have a softness about them.  It's really cool.  

May I ask why you feel it's unfinished?  Also, why the patch?  

Whatever the case may be, I think it's very good work.  Very good!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 18, 2008)

^Misleading show of depth. Also, as fan-art of the said character, it lacks several parts of the character design, which explains the eye-patch. Anyways, thank you for the comments.


----------



## abcdefghijkLOL (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know, but the face doesn't feel very feminine to me.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 23, 2008)

Great job. I really love your work. I'd like to see a tutorial of the way you draw unless of course you've already got one in which case It would be lovely if you could PM it to me. Anyways very nice. I love your precision and attention to detail.


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 23, 2008)

ooh... I love your detail/insight for perspective, very well drawn too


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 23, 2008)

More. That is all.


----------



## Mori (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks very nice. My favorite's the one from Soul Eater.

Hope to see more again.


----------



## Curry (Jun 23, 2008)

Oooh, I didn't see this thread before  Nice sketches but I want more ;__;


----------



## Auraka (Jun 23, 2008)

You have an amazing style. I love it.


----------



## Mia (Jun 23, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 23, 2008)

i recognise tsubaki and death, but who are the others.

not bad btw.


----------



## Tefax (Jun 23, 2008)

wow, amazing sketches!
that DTK looks amazing


----------



## Ornina (Jun 24, 2008)

Amazing~!


I want more ._.


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 24, 2008)

These sketches are really good. Nice anatomical perspective on drawing. You have good fundamentals, from what I see.


----------



## kyubimaster (Jun 24, 2008)

wow you're really good, amazing!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol, old. Anyways, thanks again, everyone.


S P O T said:


> Great job. I really love your work. I'd like to see a tutorial of the way you draw unless of course you've already got one in which case It would be lovely if you could PM it to me. Anyways very nice. I love your precision and attention to detail.


I'll see what I can do, someday.


----------



## pet (Jun 26, 2008)

nice!
loving the perspective on death the kid's gun


----------



## Soldier (Jun 26, 2008)

Those are great


----------



## Tomorrow King (Jun 27, 2008)

Death The Kidddddddddddddddddddddddddd<3333333333333333333333333


Also.


Cere

fucking


al.


Do you have me blocked on MSN now or something?


----------

